# B.C. Aquaria is awesome



## Teal'c (Apr 22, 2010)

Hello Fellow aquarium enthusiasts,

I have been a part of BC Aquaria for many years now and I am still very impressed with the members and the community here. Members that are very knowledgeable, kind, helpful. A great community feeling. Also I have never been giving a reason to not allow fellow members to stop by the house to complete a transaction. Unlike craigslist where I would prefer a neutral location. Like today for example, I had a lot of free equipment I no longer needed. Members would read the whole ad, ask questions when necessary, and would follow directions very easily to help make the transaction easy. It is also nice to hear stories of what setups they are running, and what kind of livestock they have. I hope that all members would give themselves a pat on the back for making this community a great one.


Thank you to mods and members for making this community a great one

Feel free to add a comment of how cool BC Aquaria is to you

Have a great day All!!!!

Teal'c AKA Jason


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Thank you, Jason. We, as a forum, don't hear this type of feedback often enough. It is nice to hear that BC Aquaria still has some steadfast proponents.

Best regards,

Stuart

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Durogity (Jun 10, 2013)

It is a great place, the very few people I have met in person are great as I imagine the rest of you will be once I get to meet you as well

Cheers to all you great people,
Durogity aka Jason as well lol


----------



## shift (Dec 21, 2012)

I have easily meet atleast 8 people from the from via various transaction and all have been a pleasure to deal with and chat too


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Never had a bad experience either. Probably met about 60 members, great people


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

*Hi My name is John. I am a BCAquariaholic!!! * thanks to the great community here I will never be "sober" from this addiction lol 
I have met, dealt with, worked for and with alot of members and sponsors and I can honestly say each and every person I have met, has been great. I have made lots of friends and a few enemies along the way lol like me or not ...I'm gonna be around for awhile :bigsmile: Regardless of what happens with the site (new ownership, members or whatever), it has remained unchanged when it comes to awesome, generous, knowledgeable & helpful people. Thats what makes BCA awesome IMHO & why it is my favorite aquatic forum!! BCA ROCKS!


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

met 50 plus people from here all goo revews


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I came here with absolutely no idea what I was doing when my son gave me a VERY unkempt 5g fluval edge. People here have been extremely supportive and helpful. I always enjoy meeting other members with the same interests as myself and love seeing and being inspired by other peoples tanks and also love being able to share my small projects with others, since I quickly came down with MTS. hehehe. One day if space ever allows I will get to have a larger project, but for now i'm am stuck with nano style tanks. If I didn't find this forum, i probably would have given up the hobby altogether. So thank you to everyone in this forum, you are all awesome and especially to the Mods for always keeping the community running smoothly. 
Debi aka tazzy_toon


----------



## jhj0112 (Jul 30, 2013)

Only time that I'm not on this site is when I sleep. I met many fabious people through this website and got tons of help from alot of people! To me and my girls, this website and fish keeping are life saver!(literally) so thank you all!!!!!

jhj0112 aka David, Chantal, Alicia


----------

